# Gonchigsumlaa Sembe - Mongolian composer



## Enkhbat

Sembe Gonchigsumlaa(1915-1991) was the greatest contributor to modern Mongolian national music and Mongolian Classical Music. He was the first to write Mongolian ballet music. He composed over 600 pieces of music.


----------



## Enkhbat

*Here is a masterpiece of Gonchigsumlaa Sembe*

Hello ladies and gentlemen!

Here is a masterpiece of Gonchigsumlaa Sembe.
I want to share this music with you.
It's Trio for Violin, Piano an Cello.

Click here to download

http://www.4shared.com/file/8875404..._Piano_Violin_and_Cello_by_Gonchigsumlaa.html

How is it?
What do you think about it?
I really enjoy this music


----------



## Yagan Kiely

Um illegal much? TPB is getting sued for stuff like this right now... (OT but: my *god* the prosecution is so dumb... wtf is a diskette?)


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

We should not post any illegal copies on this forum - Enkhbat, please remove the link and try to find a place where a store provides legal samples of music by this composer and actually gives opportunity to buy the recording.

Interestingly enough - there is no mention of Gonchigsumlaa Sembe on Wiki - Enkhbat, perhaps you could try to create your own article about this composer and post it on Wiki.


----------



## Yagan Kiely

Without proper citations and proof of encyclopaedic relevance, it might get deleted, but, it's worth a try.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

I would not be so pessimistic. I once uploaded an entry about a classical music journalist and it is still there. And I suppose there is tremendous value in finding composers that are otherwise unknown to the wider audience. Did you know anything about Gonchigsumlaa Sembe before? I do not think we know a lot about the classical music scene in Mongolia.


----------



## Yagan Kiely

If I put myself on wikipedia (well... if someone else did), I would not likely stay up for long.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

True, but this was a very important journalist  And I also think that major figures in Mongolian classical music deserve their entries in Wiki.


----------



## Bach

Looking at the number of results google churns out, I'm wondering if he's even a real composer!

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-us&q=Sembe+Gonchigsumlaa&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

This thread is the third result! Lol!


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

Please take into consideration that the Mongolian language uses its own alphabet:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongolian_language

Therefore I am not surprised you did not get many results in Google. Mongolian culture has remained somewhat isolated from the west due to the language barrier and perhaps some political issues. What we might witness now is the first broader insight into its music scene, classical and otherwise. I cannot understand your lack of enthusiasm - I suppose we all love to enrich our lives with music and new cultures always add freshness to this experience.


----------



## Bach

I'll download the piece then!


----------



## Bach

It was rubbish.


----------



## Enkhbat

Yep, i know, what i've done. I tried remove the link. How can i remove it? I'm not looking "edit" or "delete". How can i contact with admin? 

You can buy his pieces from just Mongolia, Japan, Korea, China and Russia. Ciel Rouge's right. We had language barrier and political issues. Because, Mongolia were a communist country. In 1990's, we made democracy. From that moment, we are connecting with world. Before, we had relationship with just some communist countries. 

That's true. There is not enough info at Internet source. Most information is on books or some documents. Some of Russian and Asian composers may know about him. In addition, IT is not so broaded in Mongolia. 

I'm trying write some articles about Mongolian Classical culture in the Internet.


----------



## Enkhbat

Enkhbat said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen!
> 
> Here is a masterpiece of Gonchigsumlaa Sembe.
> I want to share this music with you.
> It's Trio for Violin, Piano an Cello.
> 
> Click here to download
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/8875404..._Piano_Violin_and_Cello_by_Gonchigsumlaa.html
> 
> How is it?
> What do you think about it?
> I really enjoy this music


Now, it can not. I removed it! 
I apologise all!

I just wanted to share some Mongolian Classicals.


----------



## Yagan Kiely

Bach, you are quite a git, but you are quite funny at times.


----------



## Enkhbat

Bach said:


> It was rubbish.


Hey dear! Did you listen completely? 
May be, you don't understand it.

If somebody's name isn't at Internet, the person is not bad.
Remember, there are many unknown great people in the world!


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

Don't feel too bad - every piece is loved by a certain number of people and hated by others. As for spreading word about Mongolian classical, try writing for Wiki or putting up your own homepage.


----------



## Tapkaara

There are so many "obscure" composers out there from just about any time period. I think it's a little crass to doubt the "authenticity" of this composer's existance due to the (extremely) limited internet info on him.

As mentioned by other members earlier, Mongolia is not the most well-known of lands, and how much do us outsiders really know about their history and culture? So, just because I had previously not heard of something/someone from this country, I should be so quick to dismiss its "authenticity."

As an admirer of composers from Japan, I can tell you that there are many composers from that country who have little "internet play" also as they are obscure within their own country. But they certainly exist.


----------



## Bach

Enkhbat said:


> Hey dear! Did you listen completely?
> May be, you don't understand it.


It sounded like the poorly recorded theme tune of a low budget period drama.


----------



## Guest

Enkhbat said:


> Remember, there are many unknown great people in the world!


OK, so name half a dozen sorry E but you left yourself wide open.


----------



## Enkhbat

Andante said:


> OK, so name half a dozen sorry E but you left yourself wide open.


 Ok, Jantsannorov, Murdorj, Damdinsuren, Sharav, Bilegjargal, Natsagdorj, Chuluun. They are all composers. Also Myangat(Mathematician),Zanabazar(lama), Ravjaa Khutagt(lama), Norovbanzad(long song singer), Dagvadorj(sumo wrestler-Jack Shirak is one of his biggest fan ) , Altankhuyag(ballet dancer)

Yep, your right dude. I'll learn more hardly to enlarge my knowledge


----------



## Bach

Do you mean Jacques Chirac?


----------



## Enkhbat

Bach said:


> Do you mean Jacques Chirac?


Yep, you're right.


----------



## elp

Enkhbat: i'm joining this forum just becouse of this, i'm interesed, honestly

so please reupload it, i what to heard it


----------



## Enkhbat

Thank you so much Elp!

Now you can download it


I want to share much information about Mongolian composers. But, I 'm very busy on these days.

I'll post some info later.


----------



## MEDIEVAL MIAMI

FOUND MORE INFO, EVEN WITH STORYLINE



One of the greatest composers of Mongolia, ​ one of the founders of Mongolian classical music​ Mongolyn orchin tsagyn hugjmiin tulgyn 3 chuluug taviltsan bugeed, uyangyn duuny urchuudyn negen, ardyn duug hairlagch, tugelder huuryn 200 garui buteeltei, simponi, bujgen jujgiin hugjmiin anhdagchiin negen, mongolyn tugelder huuryn zohiolyn deg surguuliig undeslen baiguulagch

 Mongolyn nert hugjmiin zohiolch Sembe Gonchigsumlaa

С.Гончигсумлаа
/Тєрийн шагналт хєгжмийн зохиолч/

1915 ony 2 saryn 18-nd Bayanhongor aimgiin Ulziit sumyn Ihen hashaatyn hudag gedeg gazar tursen. 
1928-1930 ond (13 nasand) Bayanzurh uulyn hoshuuny baga surguulid
1930-1933 ond (15-18 nasand) Bagshiin surguuli
1933-1937 ond (18-22 nasand) Erhuu hotyn mal emnelgiin tehnikum tussen, mun hugjmiin surguulid surch Erhuu hotyn radiogiin nairal hugjmiin gishuun bolson
1937-1939 ond (22-24 nas) Umnegovi aimgiin Luus summand malyn emch
1939-1940 ond Ulaanbaatar hotod orchuulagch bagsh
1940-1943 ond (25-28 nasand) Ulsyn tsirkiin hugjimchin
1943-1950 ond (28-35 nasand) Moskvagiin hugjmiin ih surguulid (Moscow Tchaikovsky Conservatory) hugjmiin zohiolch, udirdaachiin mergejleer sursan. 
1950-onoos Ulsyn hugjimt dramyn teatrt hugjmiin zohiolch udirdaach
1957 onoos Mongolyn hugjmiin zohiolchdiin holboony zohion baiguulah tovchoony darga, Unen duuria bichsen
1958-onoos Hugjim bujgiin surguulid uran saihny udirdaach
1960 onoos Medeelel radio televiziin ulsyn horoony hugjmiin yerenhii zuvleh
1961 ond (46 nasand) Ganhuyag bujgen jujgeer Turiin shagnal hurtsen
1962 ond Serelt kinony hugjmiin zohiol
1964 ond Simponi 1, Ulaanbaatart baigaa minii aav kinony hugjim
1964-1983 ond (49-62 nasand) Mongolyn hugjmiin zohiolchidiin holboony dargaar 
1965 ond (50 nasand) Mongol ulsyn urlagiin gavyat zutgelten
1971 ond (56 nasand) Mongol ulsyn Ardyn jujigchin tsol
1981-1985 ond (66-70 nasand) Ardyn Ih hurlyn deputat baiv
1991 ony 11 saryn 25-nd 76 nasandaa Ulaanbaatar hotod taalal bolson
1995 ond 80 nasny oigoor Hugjim bujgiin kollegiig Gonchigsumlaagiin neremjit bolgoson

http://www.mongolinternet.com/famous/SembeGonchigsumlaa.htm


----------



## MEDIEVAL MIAMI

HIS NAME IS MENTIONED HERE

Beginning in the 1920s, the European styles, techniques, and instruments introduced by the USSR radically changed the understanding and views of Mongolians. Musicians, singers, and dancers studied in the USSR, and there were a number of state supported theatres, opera, and ballet troupes. The Opera is still playing every summer the traditional classics such as Carmen, Madame Butterfly, Tosca and la Boheme. 
The ballet is loosing in popularity against the Opera, this is due in great part to a new string of home made mongolian operas in a pop setting usually depicting the life of the great Chinggis Khan or Khublai Khan.

With Mongolia's historic shift to a market economy and democratic society, the nation's approach to the arts changed. The culture and art community was not prepared to face the new trends. This brought a few years of practical collapse of the arts.

But with the changes, a new approach to national folk music, especially to the disappearing unique songs and music of Mongolian tribes, was initiated on the part of the Government of Mongolia. A project was implemented jointly with UNESCO to audially and visually document the oral music heritage of the Mongols and set up a national fund of recordings, which now resides in the National Archives. The most successful performance groups at the moment are the Tumen Ekh Ensemble (a private traditional performance group), the State Circus, which travels around the world, and the State Morin Khuur Ensemble, which has also enjoyed international and national success in recent years.

The flourishing of ballet and classic music development in the 1970s and 1980s was indeed a unique stage in the history of the national arts. Some groups that thrived during socialism are now struggling. The Symphony Orchestra, for example, only plays concerts by reservation. The Mongolian State Philharmonics, an organization founded in 1972 which was the face of Mongolian music abroad, doesn't serve the same place in the new society which encourages individual ventures.

There are three fully state-run organizations: State Academic Theater of Opera and Ballet, the Academic Theater of National Drama, and State Academic Ensemble of Folk Dance and Music. These operate regularly but are dependent on the state budget. World classics are still displayed on the Mongolian stage regularly, as well as Mongolian productions. In the summer of 2003, a new opera premiered, "Chinggis Khaan", by B. Sharav. It teslls the story of Chinggis Khaan in his youth, and weaves traditional Mongolian elements with Western classical opera. 
New visions, new ways of life, and a new social order provided new challenges for the development of professional music. The Mongolian State Philharmonics, founded in 1972, was an organization comprised of the National Symphony Orchestra, the "Bayan Mongol" jazz band, and "Soyol-Erdene" Traditional Song and Dance Ensemble. The Philharmonics introduced European music and music by Mongolian classical composers to Mongolian audiences and foreign countries.

B. Damdinsuren, S. Gonchigsumlaa and L. Murdorj are some of the greatest contributors to modern Mongolian national music. Bileg Damdinsuren (1919-1992) composed the first classic Mongolian opera "The Three Sad Hills". (See photo No. 5) Sembe Gonchigsumlaa (1915-1991)was the first to write Mongolian ballet music. Luvsanjants Murdorj (1919-1996) is the father of Mongolian symphonies.

Music by N.Jantsannorov, Ts.Natsagdorj, B.Sharav, S.Baatarsukh and H.Bilegjargal has marked a new stage in the development of modern classical music in Mongolia. Mongolian composers and choreographers are infusing Mongolian elements into European classical forms of art in different ways.

http://www.mongolia-resorts.com/about-mongolia/mongolian-arts-and-culture/mongolian-classical-music/


----------



## MEDIEVAL MIAMI

Also mentioned here:

http://www.legendtour.ru/eng/mongolia/informations/mongolian_music.shtml


----------



## Enkhbat

Oh, thank you so much MediEval Miami.



> One of the greatest composers of Mongolia,
> one of the founders of Mongolian classical music
> Mongolyn orchin tsagyn hugjmiin tulgyn 3 chuluug taviltsan bugeed, uyangyn duuny urchuudyn negen, ardyn duug hairlagch, tugelder huuryn 200 garui buteeltei, simponi, bujgen jujgiin hugjmiin anhdagchiin negen, mongolyn tugelder huuryn zohiolyn deg surguuliig undeslen baiguulagch
> 
> Mongolyn nert hugjmiin zohiolch Sembe Gonchigsumlaa
> 
> С.Гончигсумлаа
> /Тєрийн шагналт хєгжмийн зохиолч/
> 
> 1915 ony 2 saryn 18-nd Bayanhongor aimgiin Ulziit sumyn Ihen hashaatyn hudag gedeg gazar tursen.
> 1928-1930 ond (13 nasand) Bayanzurh uulyn hoshuuny baga surguulid
> 1930-1933 ond (15-18 nasand) Bagshiin surguuli
> 1933-1937 ond (18-22 nasand) Erhuu hotyn mal emnelgiin tehnikum tussen, mun hugjmiin surguulid surch Erhuu hotyn radiogiin nairal hugjmiin gishuun bolson
> 1937-1939 ond (22-24 nas) Umnegovi aimgiin Luus summand malyn emch
> 1939-1940 ond Ulaanbaatar hotod orchuulagch bagsh
> 1940-1943 ond (25-28 nasand) Ulsyn tsirkiin hugjimchin
> 1943-1950 ond (28-35 nasand) Moskvagiin hugjmiin ih surguulid (Moscow Tchaikovsky Conservatory) hugjmiin zohiolch, udirdaachiin mergejleer sursan.
> 1950-onoos Ulsyn hugjimt dramyn teatrt hugjmiin zohiolch udirdaach
> 1957 onoos Mongolyn hugjmiin zohiolchdiin holboony zohion baiguulah tovchoony darga, Unen duuria bichsen
> 1958-onoos Hugjim bujgiin surguulid uran saihny udirdaach
> 1960 onoos Medeelel radio televiziin ulsyn horoony hugjmiin yerenhii zuvleh
> 1961 ond (46 nasand) Ganhuyag bujgen jujgeer Turiin shagnal hurtsen
> 1962 ond Serelt kinony hugjmiin zohiol
> 1964 ond Simponi 1, Ulaanbaatart baigaa minii aav kinony hugjim
> 1964-1983 ond (49-62 nasand) Mongolyn hugjmiin zohiolchidiin holboony dargaar
> 1965 ond (50 nasand) Mongol ulsyn urlagiin gavyat zutgelten
> 1971 ond (56 nasand) Mongol ulsyn Ardyn jujigchin tsol
> 1981-1985 ond (66-70 nasand) Ardyn Ih hurlyn deputat baiv
> 1991 ony 11 saryn 25-nd 76 nasandaa Ulaanbaatar hotod taalal bolson


It's in Mongolian languagu with latin. Actually, Mongolian use cyrillic like Russian. 
For example: "Би Монгол хүн"

I'll translate it into English soon.


----------



## Rasa

In the land of the blind...


----------



## MEDIEVAL MIAMI

...Rasa is your only protector.


----------



## elp

Enkhbat said:


> Thank you so much Elp!
> 
> Now you can download it
> 
> I want to share much information about Mongolian composers. But, I 'm very busy on these days.
> 
> I'll post some info later.


thank you so much when i get the time i will listen to it,


----------



## elp

ok i listened to it

and is one of the most beautiful things i heared in a long time

i feel like i ding in sand and i find gold, is the only way to express it,

if you got more, ill be glad to heard it


----------



## elp

today i was listening to it, my sister heared it and she sayed that is was beatfull


----------



## elp

why you dont answer me?


----------



## Enkhbat

Oh, I'm sorry. These days, I'm very busy. 
I've translated some info about Gonchigsumlaa. I'll post it soonand also some pieces. 

btw: Where are you from?


----------



## elp

oh well dont worry ill wait

i'm from south america, i always like to know more from other places


----------



## elp

i wanted to ask something, 

is sembe the name or the surename? 
is a little stupid quastion but from what i know in china, korea, japan and vietnam the people got the surename first, so i dont know about mongolia, 

thx


----------



## Enkhbat

Don't worry dude! It's not stupid question. 
Sembe is his surname. The real name is Gonchigsumlaa. 
I wrote his name like Europe fashioned title.

I'm very grateful to you which is you're really interested in this great composer and also Mongolia!
Thank you so much! Feel free to ask! Ask me what you want to know about Mongolia!

Before, I told you 


Enkhbat said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. These days, I'm very busy.
> I've translated some info about Gonchigsumlaa. I'll post it soonand also some pieces.
> 
> btw: Where are you from?


Unfortunately, My younger brother has deleted the info about Gochigsumlaa accidently. 
So that, I can't post the info right now. As soon as possible, I'll translate and post it! 
Here is the piece! 
Its name is Prelude, opus 12 no.1


----------



## Bach

Genghis Khan. That's about the extent of my Mongolian knowledge.


----------



## elp

Enkhbat said:


> Don't worry dude! It's not stupid question.
> Sembe is his surname. The real name is Gonchigsumlaa.
> I wrote his name like Europe fashioned title.
> 
> I'm very grateful to you which is you're really interested in this great composer and also Mongolia!
> Thank you so much! Feel free to ask! Ask me what you want to know about Mongolia!


1) ther are no stupid questions, just stupid people who dont ask
2) as i sayed, i like to know from other places



Enkhbat said:


> Here is the piece!
> Its name is Prelude, opus 12 no.1


that was good, noot impressing but i like it



Bach said:


> Genghis Khan. That's about the extent of my Mongolian knowledge.


 :angry:


----------



## Bach

And the fact that cannabis grows natively, which automatically makes it a fantastic country.


----------



## Mirror Image

I spoke to a Mongolian one time, but his passport said Cuba.... Needless to say, we had an interesting 3 minutes of conversation.


----------



## Guest

I've been in Mongolia several times. The quality of performance in their Opera House is quite good, although high wages have tempted many of the best performers abroad.


----------



## Mirror Image

I will say this about Mongolia: it has an interesting location. Sandwiched right between Russia and China.


----------



## Guest

Mirror Image said:


> I will say this about Mongolia: it has an interesting location. Sandwiched right between Russia and China.


Many Mongolians dislike China, because of the legacy of 700 years of occupation by Imperial China (during which Mongolians were treated very badly, their language and alphabet banned, etc). Also a part of Mongolia - known as Inner Mongolia... "Inner" because it was the part of Mongolia closest to Beijing, it's a Chinese term - remains occupied by China to this day, and Mongolians are second-class citizens there.

However, _Realpolitik_ is setting in, and Mongolians are learning to love their "big neightbour". Actual resentment of present-day Chinese people is no longer a very phenomenon, except amongst the very old, who were "taught" to hate China in their school years.

Mongolia has one other border, in fact! It borders Kazakhstan in the West, and this border is very popular for shopping trips, and to visit relations - many Mongolians have relations living in Kazakhstan's eastern plains.

The make-up of Mongolia's population is quite unlike most other countries in Eurasia - the vast majority of the population (around 70%) live as nomadic herders on the steppes to this day. Only a small percentage of people live in towns or in the capital, Ulaanbaatar. The Govt are somewhat embarassed by this statistic as they feel it portrays Mongolia in a negative light, and they would put the figure of nomads at nearer 55%. The life of nomads is a harsh one and a long way from the idyllic view many have in the "west" - yet it remains economically sustainable and ecologically viable, despite producing a lifestyle which is only on the borderline of survival in many cases.

The existene of an Opera & Ballet theatre, and a National Symphony Orchestra against this background might seem strangely incongruous, and it is - without doubt - a hangover from the era of soviet occupation. However, Mongolians are intensely proud of their cultural achievements, and the level of performance is high. Many of the orchestral players have studied in Russia, or with visiting Russian tutors... the Novosibirsk Opera Theatre is the last remaining "great" soviet-style opera-houses, and it's near enough to the Mongolian border to be commutable for cultural exchange between the two countries. A friend of mine, Mr Bold, who is the main baritone soloist at the Mongolian National Opera, studied in Novosibirsk and performed many major roles at the opera there before returning home to Mongolia. He also has a parallel career as a film actor in Mongolian movies and tv.


----------



## Rasa

Listening to that prelude, nothing special is it?


----------



## elp

Enkhbat: can you show us other mongolian composrs?


----------



## elp

well .....................
i hope you get luck promotng composers and music from mongolia, ill keep waiting, 
and dont worry i can wait all the eternity


----------



## chillowack

Reiner Torheit said:


> Many Mongolians dislike China, because of the legacy of 700 years of occupation by Imperial China (during which Mongolians were treated very badly, their language and alphabet banned, etc). Also a part of Mongolia - known as Inner Mongolia... "Inner" because it was the part of Mongolia closest to Beijing, it's a Chinese term - remains occupied by China to this day, and Mongolians are second-class citizens there.
> 
> However, _Realpolitik_ is setting in, and Mongolians are learning to love their "big neightbour". Actual resentment of present-day Chinese people is no longer a very phenomenon, except amongst the very old, who were "taught" to hate China in their school years.
> 
> Mongolia has one other border, in fact! It borders Kazakhstan in the West, and this border is very popular for shopping trips, and to visit relations - many Mongolians have relations living in Kazakhstan's eastern plains.
> 
> The make-up of Mongolia's population is quite unlike most other countries in Eurasia - the vast majority of the population (around 70%) live as nomadic herders on the steppes to this day. Only a small percentage of people live in towns or in the capital, Ulaanbaatar. The Govt are somewhat embarassed by this statistic as they feel it portrays Mongolia in a negative light, and they would put the figure of nomads at nearer 55%. The life of nomads is a harsh one and a long way from the idyllic view many have in the "west" - yet it remains economically sustainable and ecologically viable, despite producing a lifestyle which is only on the borderline of survival in many cases.
> 
> The existene of an Opera & Ballet theatre, and a National Symphony Orchestra against this background might seem strangely incongruous, and it is - without doubt - a hangover from the era of soviet occupation. However, Mongolians are intensely proud of their cultural achievements, and the level of performance is high. Many of the orchestral players have studied in Russia, or with visiting Russian tutors... the Novosibirsk Opera Theatre is the last remaining "great" soviet-style opera-houses, and it's near enough to the Mongolian border to be commutable for cultural exchange between the two countries. A friend of mine, Mr Bold, who is the main baritone soloist at the Mongolian National Opera, studied in Novosibirsk and performed many major roles at the opera there before returning home to Mongolia. He also has a parallel career as a film actor in Mongolian movies and tv.


I found this post to be very informative, and I was about to ask Reiner a question about it, when I looked up and noticed he's been banned.

I trust that the admins know what they're doing, it's just a little weird to read such an informative and educational post, and then discover that the sharer of this knowledge has been kicked out of the community.

I wonder, though: is it true that the vast majority of Mongolia's population are herders?


----------



## SenorTearduct

Stereotypically, and factually, yes; mostly herders. And have been that way since the reign of Genghis Kahn


----------



## Enkhbat

@elp Of course, I'll introduce other Mongolian composers! Thank you for your curious manner and pleasure. Much appreciated! These days, I'm very busy. Even I couldn't sleep enough. No time to eat! Please understand it. Thanks for your patience

@Rasa The prelude is no so special. As for me, It's simple and beautiful. If you listen carefully, you can find there is oriental music influence. I mean, Asian melody

@Reiner Torheit: That's true. Most Mongols(Mongolians) dislike Chinese. Cause, They always want to own our country. They had already owned "Өвөр Монгол"(Inner Mongolia). There are some awkward stuffs about the relationship.

Border of western. Actually, We don't border to Kazakhstan. Russia is between us. There are about 40km Russian land till Kazakhstan.

"The Govt are somewhat embarassed by this statistic as they feel it portrays Mongolia in a negative light, and they would put the figure of nomads at nearer 55%." - Sorry, It's nothing embarrassing.

Now, herders are 30-40%. Population is almost 3 million. Imagine that there are one million people who live in Capital Ulaanbaatar(Not Ulan-bator. ) Erdenet, Darkhan, Baganuur are big cities of Mongolia!

As classical music of Mongolia is quite good. You know about it well! Thanks man!
Russian classical school(школ. ) which pretty influenced us! I've heard about MR.Bold. He is quite famous in Mongolian Classical world!

@ chillowack, Senior Tearduct: There is great adventure stuff which related with Mongolia. That is Mongol Rally.

More in here:

http://mongolrally.theadventurists.com/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongol_Rally


----------



## elp

dont worry i can still waiting

every one here is talking about mongolia but not about the music, as some body listen to it and love it? beside me?


----------



## chillowack

elp said:


> every one here is talking about mongolia but not about the music


You're right: this has become a discussion of Mongolia itself, not its music.

I apologize for veering off-topic with my question.


----------



## elp

chillowack said:


> You're right: this has become a discussion of Mongolia itself, not its music.
> 
> I apologize for veering off-topic with my question.


well, tell me what you say about the music


----------



## SenorTearduct

who is your favorite mongolian composer?


----------



## elp

SenorTearduct said:


> who is your favorite mongolian composer?


hay! wath can you tell me about the music?


----------



## Aramis

elp said:


> hay! wath can you tell me about the music?


Trackback
Send Trackbacks to (Separate multiple URLs with spaces):
Already pinged:

* http://www.mongolinternet.com/famous/SembeGonchigs...

Post Icons
You may choose an icon for your message from the following list:
No icon Post Thumbs down Wink Red face Talking Unhappy Angry
Smile Cool Question Exclamation Lightbulb Arrow Thumbs up


----------



## danae

Sorry, this is going to be off-topic but I have to make this recomendation: there's a mongolian / german great film with the title "The story of the wheeping camel". Check it out, you won't regret it.


----------



## elp

danae said:


> Sorry, this is going to be off-topic but I have to make this recomendation: there's a mongolian / german great film with the title "The story of the wheeping camel". Check it out, you won't regret it.


can some one here say something about the music!!!!


----------



## chillowack

elp said:


> well, tell me what you say about the music


Okay, I've (finally) listened to the "Trio for Piano, Violin & Cello," and it's not bad. For me, probably the main sensation is that it sounds "Oriental." That's what strikes me about it, stylistically: a perceptible Oriental influence, especially when the strings rise up high.

The main motive did not grab me too strongly, emotionally speaking; though right around 1:36 or so, it does become more dramatic, which I appreciate; and in the second half of the piece there is greater development and variety. I like the string harmony and interplay between violin and cello toward the end.

Overall I can't say I _love_ the piece, but it has some nice moments. Definitely has an Asian flavor to it.


----------



## elp

chillowack said:


> Okay, I've (finally) listened to the "Trio for Piano, Violin & Cello," and it's not bad. For me, probably the main sensation is that it sounds "Oriental." That's what strikes me about it, stylistically: a perceptible Oriental influence, especially when the strings rise up high.
> 
> The main motive did not grab me too strongly, emotionally speaking; though right around 1:36 or so, it does become more dramatic, which I appreciate; and in the second half of the piece there is greater development and variety. I like the string harmony and interplay between violin and cello toward the end.
> 
> Overall I can't say I _love_ the piece, but it has some nice moments. Definitely has an Asian flavor to it.


yes, thet is a good thing you can hear how the romantic, classic and baroque (the most notorius) mixed with folk music, is so simple with so exeptional results

is simply amazing


----------



## elp

is some one out there?


----------



## elp

who names me broke me

- silence

is sad, but will keep waiting


----------



## elp

are u still there? 'ello 'ello?


----------

